# how do you like them apples



## C-SAR

*how do you like them apples *

*μπορεί κάποιος να το μεταφράσει στα ελληνικά;;*


----------



## sotos

Πώς τα θέλετε τα μήλα;


----------



## Eltheza

Welcome C-SAR!

Dear sotos, I beg to disagree. To me, it means, 'Σου αρέσουν αυτά τα μήλα;'

'How do you like...' is colloquial English for 'Do you like...'.

Of course, it can also mean, 'Πώς τα θέλετε...;', as in 'How do you like your eggs (boiled, fried, poached, sunny-side-up etc.)?'! This doesn't generally apply in the case of apples!!

The correct English is, of course, '(How) Do you like *these/those* apples?' The use of 'them' is perhaps deliberately imitating or making fun of ungrammatical/uneducated/working class speech. I don't know because I don't know the context.

(@C-SAR - can you post a bit more context?)

Another example: I found a mouse in my kitchen the other day and I said to a friend on the phone, humourously, 'I don't like them there ***meeces' (= 'I don't like those mice')! Actually, I _do_ like them but _not_ in my kitchen!

Note: 'them there' = 'these/those' _*might*_ be (Black?) American in origin:

http://www.traditionalmusic.co.uk/jazz-standards-chords/them_there_eyes-billie_holiday.htm

***A term from the American cartoon series, "Tom and Gerry".


----------



## Eltheza

Have you posted this in the right place, Ireney? I don't see any relevance!


----------



## velisarius

There's no punctuation and no context at all, so it isn't surprising that members have various conflicting suggestions.

Please remember CSAR that a phrase with no context at all will rarely elicit a useful translation.


----------



## BrendaP

In English, the phrase "How do you like _them/those _apples" has nothing to do with apples. One example of its use is after someone has made a surprising statement on any topic he'll end with "how do you like those/them apples"...meaning "what do you think of that?".


----------



## ireney

Argh! Wrong thread, sorry everyone. The right message I wished to post is the following:

Εκτός φυσικά αν μιλάμε για την έκφραση οπότε, ανάλογα την περίπτωση μπορεί να σημαίνει
α) ότι κάποιος κοκορεύεται για το κατόρθωμά του ή για το αποκτημά του. _Περίπου_ ανάλογο του "τι έχεις να πεις τώρα;" αλλά χωρίς τον ίδιο τόνο. Δεν μου 'ρχεται πιο κατάλληλη έκφραση αυτή τη στιγμή. 
β) ότι κάποιος έμεινε με το στόμα ανοιχτό (ή περιμένει ότι ο συνομιλητής του θα τα χάσει) από μια απρόσμενη αλλαγή.


----------



## shawnee

Perhaps ορίστε μας would do.


----------

